# What are you doing right NOW?



## FatAndProud (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm just curious what y'all do when you're browsing Dimensions.

I'll start with:
1. Eating two drumstick ice cream cones.
2. Watching a terrible commercial about kitty litter on TV.
3. Chatting on yahoo and reading e-mails.
4. May play a PC game, soon.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 29, 2013)

- Watching the Mentalist.

- Chatting with a MUCH younger guy on FB that I have the major hots for but know its a total waste of my energy cause he's just toying with me.

- Reading the boards here on DIMS.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 30, 2013)

Watching Grey's Anatomy premier (so sad for that intern's death.. I like Tina Majorino)
Playing Wordly against the hubby
switching between dims and facebook


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 30, 2013)

Clearing my room so I can put a computer desk in.
Watching Buffy on netflix while doing it!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 30, 2013)

I am in the Dims chatroom all by myself haha


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 30, 2013)

Laying in bed, getting ready to nap. Telling my dog to quiet down so that I can actually nap.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 30, 2013)

I tried to do the chatroom, but right now it says 0 are online when I'm logged in.

However, when I'm logged out it says 50. I'm using a Mac, does that matter?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 30, 2013)

catching up on work and listening to a very obscure jazz album


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 30, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> I tried to do the chatroom, but right now it says 0 are online when I'm logged in.
> 
> However, when I'm logged out it says 50. I'm using a Mac, does that matter?



I'm exatcly having the same problem when I'm on my Iphone. I haven't tried it on my computer because Im still concerned if the Malware scare is still going on.


----------



## Yakatori (Sep 30, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> "_Watching Grey's Anatomy premier (so sad for that intern's death.. I like Tina Majorino)_"


I had no idea she was even on that show. Kind of tuned-out when they started pushing that spin-off so heavily. You know, it gave me that sort of "boxed-in" feeling. Couldn't breathe.

But now I just feel like there's something I've missed out on. How was her character? Getting killed off of a major series like that...I would be curious as to how that normally works out for an actor? Statistically-speaking. The only examples I can come-up with are Jean Stapleton & that guy Gary on _thirtysomething_. Who were both fairly typecast by then. Can't use the examples of _LOST_, just because... I wonder if this was her idea?

I am...thinking...about all of this. That's what I'm doing right now.


----------



## Oona (Sep 30, 2013)

Sitting at work. Done with everything I needed to do and slightly bored.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 30, 2013)

Yakatori said:


> I had no idea she was even on that show. Kind of tuned-out when they started pushing that spin-off so heavily. You know, it gave me that sort of "boxed-in" feeling. Couldn't breathe.
> 
> But now I just feel like there's something I've missed out on. How was her character? Getting killed off of a major series like that...I would be curious as to how that normally works out for an actor? Statistically-speaking. The only examples I can come-up with are Jean Stapleton & that guy Gary on _thirtysomething_. Who were both fairly typecast by then. Can't use the examples of _LOST_, just because... I wonder if this was her idea?
> 
> I am...thinking...about all of this. That's what I'm doing right now.



I really enjoyed her character. She was a brilliant neurosurgeon-to-be. She was favored by Derick. I was sad that her character died. I am hoping it means she'll be free to do other projects. I'm happy she'll be on the Veronica Mars movie. 
I too am tiring of the show. It's not a priority to watch for me anymore. I'll catch it on Hulu whenever i need something to watch. I have no idea what surrounded her leaving.


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 30, 2013)

Browsing Dims and procrastinating on homework. Like ya do.


----------



## Oona (Sep 30, 2013)

Watching my baby get some love. I should be eating lunch, but priorities happened... :-/ 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 30, 2013)

Watching Dr. Phil and trying to figure out how I feel about the fact that I admitted to my crush that I wanted him without realizing I did til today (after going back and reading a message I sent them yesterday), and wondering how they feel about that. I'm starting to realize that I reveal myself without meaning to, probably alot more than I realize I do. :blush:


----------



## MattB (Sep 30, 2013)

Doing my monthly report for work, and dreadfully bored by it. Hi Dims!


----------



## Oona (Sep 30, 2013)

MattB said:


> Doing my monthly report for work, and dreadfully bored by it. Hi Dims!



Hey! I just got back to work and got handed the monthly report for my office! We can be report buddies


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 30, 2013)

Watching "My Cat From Hell" and feeling guilty for hurting Alex's very delicate feelings. He's hiding out in his room now.  Bad mom day i guess.


----------



## Tad (Sep 30, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Watching "My Cat From Hell" and feeling guilty for hurting Alex's very delicate feelings. He's hiding out in his room now.  Bad mom day i guess.



Well, here is the thing....sometimes we are going to make mistakes, being either too gentle or too tough with our kids, because nobody is perfect all of the time. If you _always_ err on one side, I think that is a problem, because it means that on average you are being too gentle or too tough. That you occasionally hurt the delicate feelings, but not often.....probably means you are being a good Mom  (but, you know, going up to his room in a bit to talk about it, and offer something good as a peace sign, might not hurt either).

Good luck walking that knife edge that is parenting, especially with some kids!


----------



## MattB (Sep 30, 2013)

Oona said:


> Hey! I just got back to work and got handed the monthly report for my office! We can be report buddies



Dang, not done mine yet either. Still so BORING!!!


----------



## Victoria08 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm curled up under a fuzzy red blanket, listening to the rain outside. I'm texting a friend. And i'm about to empty the dishwasher and then do my physio exercises. Today sucks, I need distractions.


----------



## Oona (Sep 30, 2013)

MattB said:


> Dang, not done mine yet either. Still so BORING!!!



Complete understatement... I hate being the only one that understands Microsoft Office in this building -.-


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 30, 2013)

Tad said:


> Well, here is the thing....sometimes we are going to make mistakes, being either too gentle or too tough with our kids, because nobody is perfect all of the time. If you _always_ err on one side, I think that is a problem, because it means that on average you are being too gentle or too tough. That you occasionally hurt the delicate feelings, but not often.....probably means you are being a good Mom  (but, you know, going up to his room in a bit to talk about it, and offer something good as a peace sign, might not hurt either).
> 
> Good luck walking that knife edge that is parenting, especially with some kids!


Being possibly on the autistic spectrum, he could freak out if you look at him when he doesn't want to be seen. It's a delicate balancing act with this kid. I told him I couldn't play video games since he kept talking and it made him very upset. I wasn't angry sounding, i basically said he can pick something to watch tv. (his doctor hasn't officially told us that he has aspergers but said the things that he does adds up to that. He just doesn't want to pigeonhole him.) 

Right now, i'm about to go fold laundry and watch old Crossing Jordan episodes in my room. Then maybe wash some dishes.


----------



## 1love_emily (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm trying to rehydrate. Recently I've been feeling that I haven't been drinking enough water. 
So today I'm trying to have at least 15 cups of water. I'm up to 12, and I'm still thirsty.
And my tummy hurts.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 30, 2013)

Watching Top Gear UK


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 30, 2013)

Waiting around for the hubs to come home so we can do the necessary evil of grocery shopping. I'm also playing Plants Vs. Zombies on Facebook and Wordly on my phone. Special Agent OSO is on the tv, so i'm not watching that


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 30, 2013)

CHATTING IN THE NEW DIMENSION'S CHAT ROOM.

Make sure you "pop-out" the Main chat. It's the only way to get it to work, currently.  Let's give it a go!


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 30, 2013)

Where is the chat/how do I join it?


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 30, 2013)

scroll down to bottom


I am doing chat and not the only person there this time yay


----------



## Victoria08 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am currently typing up a resume, drinking a cup of coffee, listening to my iPod, and browsing through Dims.


----------



## Oona (Oct 1, 2013)

Fixing a coworkers fuck up, trying to figure out why some guys feel the need to lie, and trying not to go postal.


----------



## MattB (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks to this thread, I just remembered I need to submit the report that I was complaining about here yesterday...


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 1, 2013)

I am waiting for my nails to dry and the boys to go to bed so I can play GTA5.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 1, 2013)

MattB said:


> Thanks to this thread, I just remembered I need to submit the report that I was complaining about here yesterday...



That's what we're here for.

I'm making dinner, watching TV, and searching Dims. About to head to chat. I want chat to work!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 1, 2013)

Watching Snatch, one of my favorite movies


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 2, 2013)

watching Criminal Minds and browsing here and on fb


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 2, 2013)

I just finished playing Ratchet and Clank and now watching My Cat From Hell and about to get the boys ready for bed.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 2, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> "_I really enjoyed her character. She was a brilliant neurosurgeon-to-be. She was favored by Derick. I was sad that her character died. I am hoping it means she'll be free to do other projects...._"


I first noticed her in _Napoleon Dynamite_. But I also liked her in _Big Love_. She was part of a band for while. But I can't find any of her music.



Oona said:


> "_Watching my baby get some love...._"


Did you get your lights fixed? If so, hopefully they cleaned the casings as well. Shouldn't be too hard to you to get that extra-special attention on the house. 



1love_emily said:


> I'm trying to rehydrate. Recently I've been feeling that I haven't been drinking enough water. So today I'm trying to have at least 15 cups of water. I'm up to 12, and I'm still thirsty. *And my tummy hurts.*


This nutty holistic-medicine woman told me that I should drink at least half an ounce of water for every pound of body weight, erring on the side of too much if I'm at all trying to lose any weight. So, for a person who weighs 300lbs, that's like drinking & refilling a full sized Nalgene bottle 4x a day. Except you can't just drink it all at once, especially if you're not that used to it? Otherwise, it will tend to cause some....intestinal distress. Abdominal pain might be caused by that as well. It's probably more beneficial if you can spread it evenly throughout the day, starting as soon as you wake-up. If you're drinking at least that much (water) and still feel thirsty, you should probably get it checked-out by someone who actually knows what they're talking about.

Heh...I'm giving advice. That's what I'm doing right now.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 2, 2013)

Laundry


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2013)

Watching the end of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 3, 2013)

Not sleeping (when I really wish I could), watching NCIS that I taped, and wishing I had an on/off switch for my brain.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 3, 2013)

Watching Chicago Fire that I recorded, reading here and on FB.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2013)

Introducing Walking Dead to my eldest boy. He's got a little zombie obsession going on, so we figured we'd start letting him watch some horror stuff. I was watching much worse stuff younger than him.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 7, 2013)

Waiting for laundry to get done.


----------



## Oona (Oct 7, 2013)

Putting the "Pro" in procrastination when it comes to work ^.^


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 7, 2013)

Having a glass of the most delicious sangria that a kind friend gifted me with and watching the news.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 9, 2013)

Waiting for my laptop to do updates and watching The Price Is Right


----------



## Oona (Oct 9, 2013)

Procrastinating like a pro when it comes to work.


----------



## balletguy (Oct 9, 2013)

Oona said:


> Procrastinating like a pro when it comes to work.



Haha doing the same


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 9, 2013)

Trying to work on my 1700 word psych paper...but I needed a break!


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 13, 2013)

Disinfecting my computer from a rootkit trojan, or other detections by Antivir. The scan has taken over two hours, and taken over the browsers.


----------



## Oona (Oct 13, 2013)

Attempting to write a report for my Business Communications class and failing miserably.

Mr Marine is asleep next to me and I just want to cuddle up next to him and sleep!


----------



## MattB (Oct 13, 2013)

Wet-sanding guitar bodies, listening to the hockey game, typing this post...


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 15, 2013)

Am on the computer, in the reply field, with my little cat standing over my hands and keyboard, purring, and licking my left arm. Now she is eating my cereal. I love my little young cat, almost a kitten!


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 15, 2013)

Now I am on the phone with my credit card, to dispute some fraudulent charges from MONTHS ago. Oy!


----------



## Oona (Oct 15, 2013)

Browsing Dims, eating breakfast at my desk, and staring at my morning paperwork in hopes that I can will it to do itself...


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 15, 2013)

Going to get my phone flashed to a different service.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 15, 2013)

Catching up on Drop Dead Diva and trying to stay warm.


----------



## 1love_emily (Oct 16, 2013)

1) I'm watching How I Met Your Mother because I kind of want to pull a Ted-Moseby

2) I'm thinking about the guy I'm dating and how I'm kind of crazy for him

3) I'm drinking tea in my PJ's


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm waiting for my nail polish to dry so I can get ready for bed.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 17, 2013)

Lounging in my new silky zebra jammies and watching 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## Oona (Oct 17, 2013)

Trying to get ready for work... And failing. Lol


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 17, 2013)

Washing, and waxing, this car.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm triple tasking.. farting around on my computer, watching Tall Man and making a pizza for lunch..


----------



## MattB (Oct 17, 2013)

Flipping constantly between the Sens game and the Sox game, casually doing some work emails, contemplating cake.


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 18, 2013)

3AM-ish midnight snack of Eggo waffles with butter and syrup, and some Cabot cheddar cheese and Mozzarella cheese.

Why am I thinking of Gouda cheese...

Starting to get a little chilly, but I am an Iceman. I am in my undies and the windows are open. (No, no lights on! lol)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 18, 2013)

Watching and reading Top Gear


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 18, 2013)

About to go for a walk, I suppose. It is so nice out.


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 18, 2013)

Noticing that my posts are being trolled by at least one user. And that's fine. I addressed the person.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 22, 2013)

Taking a break from deboning a rotisserie chicken for a big pot of soup and setting up the slow cooker to make chili overnight.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 23, 2013)

Doing my Research Methods homework. Ish.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 23, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Doing my Research Methods homework. Ish.



Sociology major?

I'm being annoyed by my brother while I watch pre-recorded walking dead episode.


----------



## MattB (Oct 23, 2013)

Taking a break from work, looking into building a new PC for recording music...


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 23, 2013)

Canadians are so dreamy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 23, 2013)

sneezing my butt off, watching Hoarders for inspiration. (cleaning, not "collecting") My zyrtec isn't working today. I need to find my flonase.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 23, 2013)

Pooping

...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Oct 31, 2013)

Watching the original Evil Dead and drinking pumpkin beer


----------



## MattB (Oct 31, 2013)

Catching up on work emails, just got home from a killer show- The Black Dahlia Murder and Skeletonwitch, on Hallowe'en no less... :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 1, 2013)

Trying to get a rest and relaxation. It's been a _very _long day!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 1, 2013)

Listening to some Atmosphere and doing some reading/research on the MS message boards.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 27, 2013)

Looking for the What did you dream last night thread.


----------



## Oona (Dec 27, 2013)

Laying in bed trying to will myself to get up...


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jan 6, 2014)

watching some netflix, snacking and enjoying a beer


----------



## MattB (Jan 6, 2014)

Lamenting...


----------



## Oona (Jan 6, 2014)

Laying in bed, trying not to feel woozy...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Catchin' up on Dims.. before I dive back into Minecraft


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 7, 2014)

MattB said:


> Lamenting...


With you bro'. I do a lotta that shit too. :doh:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 10, 2014)

Listening to some music and replying to some people on Facebook, in a few minutes I am going to put on my PJ's and watch a couple episodes of Being Human. Have a few more to catch up on before the new season starts on Sunday.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 10, 2014)

enjoying some alone time and watching Somewhere in Time. I want to go to the Grand Hotel sometime while i'm visiting Michigan.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2014)

Listening to music, wishing I'd gone to bed hours ago.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> enjoying some alone time and watching Somewhere in Time. I want to go to the Grand Hotel sometime while i'm visiting Michigan.



Somewhere in Time is one of those works where the movie is better than the original novel (Bid Time Return, Richard Matheson, 1975). The author has since rewritten the novel to match the names, places and dates mentioned in the movie. (For example, the novel used Mahler rather than Rachmaninoff) 

Anyway, I also like to mention the paradox of the pocket watch. Elise (originally Maude in the 1975 novel) gives Richard the watch in the beginning of the movie. He travels back in time with it. And Elise has it when he goes back to the future. The watch becomes her most prized possession and never lets it out of her sight. Until she gives it back to Richard.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm looking at this page and typing a reply to the discussion thread.

Now I'm clicking on the "Post Quick Reply" button at the bottom of the page.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2014)

The full moon is causing me to eat copious amounts of cheese and finish the bottle of Dewers which I shamelessly blamed on Wonton. 

That's my story and I'm sticking with it. 

Also watching Batman Returns because I'm obsessed with Michael Keaton but only circa Batman Returns.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 15, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Somewhere in Time is one of those works where the movie is better than the original novel (Bid Time Return, Richard Matheson, 1975). The author has since rewritten the novel to match the names, places and dates mentioned in the movie. (For example, the novel used Mahler rather than Rachmaninoff)
> 
> Anyway, I also like to mention the paradox of the pocket watch. Elise (originally Maude in the 1975 novel) gives Richard the watch in the beginning of the movie. He travels back in time with it. And Elise has it when he goes back to the future. The watch becomes her most prized possession and never lets it out of her sight. Until she gives it back to Richard.


This probably should go in the Unpopular Opinions thread but I think the film A Color Purple was far better than Alice Walkers novel and I rarely think films are better than the books they're based on. And now I feel guilty because I love Alice Walker's work. 

Also, I should've but haven't multi-posted several times and don't feel any guilt.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 16, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> enjoying some alone time and watching Somewhere in Time. I want to go to the Grand Hotel sometime while i'm visiting Michigan.





Fuzzy said:


> Somewhere in Time is one of those works where the movie is better than the original novel (Bid Time Return, Richard Matheson, 1975). The author has since rewritten the novel to match the names, places and dates mentioned in the movie. (For example, the novel used Mahler rather than Rachmaninoff)
> 
> Anyway, I also like to mention the paradox of the pocket watch. Elise (originally Maude in the 1975 novel) gives Richard the watch in the beginning of the movie. He travels back in time with it. And Elise has it when he goes back to the future. The watch becomes her most prized possession and never lets it out of her sight. Until she gives it back to Richard.



My all time favorite movie! And yes, Fuzzy, the movie is definitely better than the novel! I first saw this movie when I was 11 years old. I became obsessed with it! From begging to change my name to Elise McKenna to wanting to visit rooms 416 (Richard's room) and 117 (Elise's room) at The Grand Hotel! Oh and how could you not love Arthur the bellhop??


----------



## penguin (Jan 16, 2014)

Sweating horribly while I wait for dinner to cook. 30ºc in my lounge room just after 6pm, with the air cooler on. I want my dinner! I had a shower after making it, because I was feeling so hot and sweaty. Now I'm feeling gross again


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm currently writing my novel.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 16, 2014)

Trying my best to decompress from a craptacular morning. Had a flat, needed a new tire. It could have been fixed if hubs had actually gone to get the plug months ago when the slow leak started. I took his word for it and the tire died.. Ugh. I'm so pissed at him for that and the fact that he was of no help to me when i was freaking out about the whole flat situation. I did a little retail therapy after getting the tire and got a new lipstick, eye liner and curling iron. I got a smaller barrel iron so i can play with more 40's hairdos. The new lipstick is bright red.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 16, 2014)

Writing my 1,700 word paper on the brain and all of it's functions for my psych class...UGH.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 16, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My all time favorite movie! And yes, Fuzzy, the movie is definitely better than the novel! I first saw this movie when I was 11 years old. I became obsessed with it! From begging to change my name to Elise McKenna to wanting to visit rooms 416 (Richard's room) and 117 (Elise's room) at The Grand Hotel! Oh and how could you not love Arthur the bellhop??


My parents watched this movie fairly regularly when i was a kid. So i always enjoyed it. I also LOVE time travel movies. I will go to the Grand some time. I have family in Michigan, (i was born there) and its a good excuse to take a trip up to the upper peninsula. 



Fuzzy said:


> Somewhere in Time is one of those works where the movie is better than the original novel (Bid Time Return, Richard Matheson, 1975). The author has since rewritten the novel to match the names, places and dates mentioned in the movie. (For example, the novel used Mahler rather than Rachmaninoff)
> 
> Anyway, I also like to mention the paradox of the pocket watch. Elise (originally Maude in the 1975 novel) gives Richard the watch in the beginning of the movie. He travels back in time with it. And Elise has it when he goes back to the future. The watch becomes her most prized possession and never lets it out of her sight. Until she gives it back to Richard.



I had no idea it was a book first. It is hard to make a book into a movie but i'm glad to know it was better than the book.


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm seat-dancing and singing to the bounciest tunes I have, while editing my book.... the most furious head bobbing, hip swaying, shimmying, and arm flailing is going on right here! Oh, all while snowflakes the size of quarters are spinning outside in the wind. Tis fantastic indeed


----------



## Kraban.~ (Jan 17, 2014)

Trying to concentrate while inking a comic episode, which is hard because of the current Heat wave in Melbourne. At least I've got the fan going


----------



## Oona (Jan 17, 2014)

At 11:30pm, I finally got fed up waiting for the roommate to fix the kitchen sink like he promised. So I did it. 

Sink fixed, water everywhere, me flexing. Boom

Pfft. I don't need a man! I got this shit....


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 17, 2014)

Having a boring chat online while lying in bed with my dog using my arm as a pacifier before bedtime.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 2, 2014)

Listening to Goodbye Horses while looking up Bronco Memes


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 2, 2014)

Working on my psych paper which is about the Big Five personality traits...fun times. :doh:


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 2, 2014)

Arguing with some knuckle-draggers on a gun board about the quality of Renee Fleming's voice.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2014)

Drinking coffee, watching snow gently fall, while Wonton is cleaning off the car. Her paws can't reach the brakes on the snow plow but we're gonna chance it. The lake is pretty solidly iced over, so if she reached it, I'll run outside with a butterfly net and ice skates to fish her out.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 3, 2014)

Crying over my finances and how I'm going to afford to live let alone do anything nice for Valentine's day/boyfriend's birthday/anything for the next 2 years (or longer if I dont get a job when i qualify).


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm currently catching up on the forums, doing some posting and checking out Facebook cause ya know there is always something interesting there lol


----------



## Oona (Feb 4, 2014)

Sitting at my desk in a bra and panties, hair up in a towel, face mask on, looking like a weirdo...

All because I don't wanna go to work so I'm stalling!


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 4, 2014)

Basking in my sun lamp and eating snacks, trying to make my brain sit up and start working.


----------



## penguin (Feb 4, 2014)

Waiting at the hospital for my daughter's turn at surgery. She's happy in the playroom, and I have my iPad and crochet to keep me busy.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 4, 2014)

Sitting at my laptop, pulling my hair out, having a difficult time of which idea to write about


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 4, 2014)

Rojodi said:


> Sitting at my laptop, pulling my hair out, having a difficult time of which idea to write about



He's also harassing a certain someone...


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 4, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> He's also harassing a certain someone...



Not harassing. If I sent you a picture of the slice BEFORE I ate it, that's harassing :kiss2:


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 4, 2014)

Now I'm watching Dexter and REALLY thinking I shouldn't have eaten so much.


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm working night shift, reading, scoping out dims and Facebook


----------



## Extinctor100 (Feb 6, 2014)

Chatting up a friend I haven't been able to talk to for _years_ ... so good!


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 6, 2014)

Trying to psych myself up for going outside, into the really real world.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 6, 2014)

I am currently deciding what I should wear when I get my mugshot taken sometime soon!!   :blink: 

It's inevitable that in the next few days, I am either going to get a homicide or at least an assault 1st degree charge!!


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 7, 2014)

Having a nice hot cup of tea to warm myself up is frickin freezing here in newfie


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 7, 2014)

Laying in bed and watching the opening of the Sochi Winter Olympics.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 8, 2014)

Writing notes for a possible novella, an action/adventure story


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 8, 2014)

Heading to work, in the sweet knowledge that after today I'm off for a week.


----------



## one2one (Feb 8, 2014)

Sitting with my feet up, looking at a beautiful, big lake.


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 8, 2014)

one2one said:


> Sitting with my feet up, looking at a beautiful, big lake.



Right now I am being envious.


----------



## lille (Feb 8, 2014)

Procrastinating on a paper.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 8, 2014)

Sitting in a Starbucks, ready to attack a short story


----------



## MattB (Feb 8, 2014)

Sick, on the couch, watching COPS. Two outta three ain't bad...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2014)

TwilightStarr said:


> I am currently deciding what I should wear when I get my mugshot taken sometime soon!!   :blink:
> 
> It's inevitable that in the next few days, I am either going to get a homicide or at least an assault 1st degree charge!!



Wait.. What?


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 10, 2014)

watching the weather and not liking the news...more snow! this is the carolinas! we already had our snowfall for the year...thought we were done.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 10, 2014)

Packing up the laptops and heading home


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 10, 2014)

Wondering why.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 10, 2014)

Home and firing up both laptops.

Gotta love working IT and can work from home on Monday afternoons


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 10, 2014)

Applying a job at pizza hut and watching Nostalgia Critic- Master of Disguise.


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 10, 2014)

Putting lots of music onto my new phone... I bought a 16gb memory card for it (my last phone had an 8) and I've already nearly filled it :/


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 10, 2014)

Sitting here, trying to decide whether or not to write a story that will involve the first time a Polaroid was used


----------



## Oona (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm at home doing homework while Josh is doing his into to guns class through the local gun shop (I try to keep my homework done though the week so my weekends are free, but finals have made that a bit harder).


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 15, 2014)

Just cleaned the living room. Kids and a puppy make it a sty in no time flat. Now i'm hanging on my computer trying to decide what i want to stream since the kids are hogging the tv with video games.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 15, 2014)

Sick and miserable laying on my bed while watching Swamp People


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 15, 2014)

Working on a few naughty pieces of literature


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2014)

Counting out my meds for next week.


----------



## brokemon (Feb 16, 2014)

Just got back from the bar, now it's time to drink lots of water and listen to some music. Maybe there is Netflix in my near future?


----------



## MattB (Feb 16, 2014)

Took on a private case last night, my first investigation in over a year, and just reviewing everything now.


----------



## veggieforever (Feb 16, 2014)

*eating crumpets and strawberry jam with lots of tea after finishing 8 of my 10 reflexology case studies which took 7 hours today! Only 2 to go!!! But that's for another day  xXx*


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 16, 2014)

Making cut-out dinosaur cookies with my son!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Feb 16, 2014)

MattB said:


> Took on a private case last night, my first investigation in over a year, and just reviewing everything now.





I'm intrigued.... :happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 16, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Wait.. What?




That was a very bad day and all that craziness is still going on. My 3 week old niece who I have custody of, her ignorant daddy is fucking insane and about to make me snap!


----------



## Oona (Feb 17, 2014)

Procrastinating on getting dressed for work.

Just ONE more cup of coffee....


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 17, 2014)

Trying to decide what on earth to do with myself for the night.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 17, 2014)

spookytwigg said:


> Trying to decide what on earth to do with myself for the night.



I have a couple of suggestions


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Feb 17, 2014)

Baking banana nut and chocolat chip bread! :happy:


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 17, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I have a couple of suggestions


 Cheeky


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 17, 2014)

spookytwigg said:


> Cheeky



Hey..I didn't say what.. And that's Ms Cheeky to you 

As to what I'm doing. . Trying to figure out an outfit for my first day of work tomorrow


----------



## MattB (Feb 18, 2014)

Relaxing in my easy chair with a pipe, opera on the radio, contemplating things of immense importance. 

I do believe winter has got the best of me.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 18, 2014)

Writing about an older, sexy pear-shaped woman


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2014)

Listening to a thunderstorm on Spotify because it was supposed to be storming right now.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 19, 2014)

Watching Veronica Mars.. thinking about finding something sweet to eat for dessert.


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 20, 2014)

Cursing at my phone because it just deleted all my music of my sd card... so now I've got to find it all and put it back on again.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 21, 2014)

Literally sitting here looking through the forums, feeling mildly sick and waiting to see if my friend is going to come around today so we can go to the mall. Basically playing the waiting game.... le sigh.


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 22, 2014)

On the bus to work, so little sleep. Felling hella zombie.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 22, 2014)

Avoiding all the cleaning I need to do today by watching Hulu.....le sigh.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2014)

Getting ready to replace a drive axle in a Mitsubishi Eclipse. :happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 22, 2014)

Getting ready to drive to Davenport! Woo.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 22, 2014)

Resting on my bed, trying to feel better and watching The Adventures of Priscilla: Queen of the Desert


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2014)

Taking pain meds early and contemplating dinner.


----------



## MattB (Feb 22, 2014)

Not working on music, just listening to it...


----------



## MattB (Feb 23, 2014)

Having a protein shake, grinning like an idiot.


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 23, 2014)

On the way home from work and getting ever closer to some pork tenderloin.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 23, 2014)

Doing the dreaded laundry! Ugh!


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 23, 2014)

Watching Mr Selfridge but needing a wee - trying to make it to the ad break, haha!


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 23, 2014)

Listening to chill out/ambient music and relaxing before dinner.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 23, 2014)

MattB said:


> Having a protein shake, grinning like an idiot.



Same here, but without the grinning part.


----------



## Missamanda (Feb 23, 2014)

About to relax and take a bubble bath


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 24, 2014)

It's been a very rough few weeks, so I am currently jamming some of my favorite Atmosphere tunes and just ordered myself this snazzy pair of earrings off etsy 








My man Slug from Atmosphere!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2014)

Watching the Stig, on Top Gear, drive a Danish super car, the Zenvo ST1, around a very wet test track.


----------



## Nordicfat (Feb 26, 2014)

1. Drinking coffee
2. Eating potato chips
3. Drinking soda
4. Play a game


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 26, 2014)

I am at bored. So I am playing on dims and writings stories.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 26, 2014)

Farting around on the interwebz and talking to mi madre. Don't know what to do today...


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 26, 2014)

daydreaming about drinking cocoa with marshmellows.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 26, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Watching the Stig, on Top Gear, drive a Danish super car, the Zenvo ST1, around a very wet test track.



I watch that review and I can see why the guys at Zenvo were pissed.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 26, 2014)

Watching the episode I missed of Pretty Little Liars!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 26, 2014)

Getting ready to leave work!!


----------



## spookytwigg (Feb 27, 2014)

Heading off to work on what is normally my day off. Tomorrow the king of HMV is doing a visit and we're all rushing around like crazy.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 2, 2014)

Sitting here, waiting for shells and cheese to be done so I can sit and attempt a game of League.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 6, 2014)

Just realizing that people on the internet will believe me more if I tell them I spent time on lake beaches with nude women, especially BBWs, if there was sex involved than when I say it was just nudity, reading, nudity, swimming, food, and nakedness, and no sex. :doh:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rojodi said:


> Just realizing that people on the internet will believe me more if I tell them I spent time on lake beaches with nude women, especially BBWs, if there was sex involved than when I say it was just nudity, reading, nudity, swimming, food, and nakedness, and no sex. :doh:



Because nakedness is boring unless you are having sex..lol.. just kidding, but people always want to believe the worst.. so.. hey.. tell them the truth if they don't believe it.. then tell them you were at a beach reading naked.. with others.. then you went swimming and while swimming an alien aircraft landed and....well.. you get


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 6, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Because nakedness is boring unless you are having sex..lol.. just kidding, but people always want to believe the worst.. so.. hey.. tell them the truth if they don't believe it.. then tell them you were at a beach reading naked.. with others.. then you went swimming and while swimming an alien aircraft landed and....well.. you get



LOL Some would think that was more believable


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 6, 2014)

listening to thunderstorm meditation on Spotify


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 7, 2014)

Listening to my iPhone music on shuffle, playing League, drinking Mountain Dew Baha Blast with UV Cherry and being kind of tired!


----------



## spookytwigg (Mar 7, 2014)

On my way to work, desperately trying to think of a storyline for tonight's cyberpunk 2020 game.


----------



## Oona (Mar 7, 2014)

Procrastinating. I really should get ready for work, but I don't wanna!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2014)

Getting ready for work and a presentation before the Information Systems Planning Committee on my plans for a new source control server and data warehouse.

I just checked out the window anticipating snow. No snow. Boring commute.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 8, 2014)

Playing the Sims 3 and watching Pawn Stars


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 8, 2014)

Assisting my son wire up an amp to a subwoofer in an old Eclipse.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 9, 2014)

Sitting here overly hungry because we have no food in the house BUT whatever I'll just distract myself with some League.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2014)

co-op Lego Marvel Super Heroes on the Xbox 360.


----------



## penguin (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm about to put together a desk and chair for my daughter while I watch Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 10, 2014)

Waiting for the pain meds to start so I can walk to get my diabetus meds


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 10, 2014)

Running numbers on a possible trip to Balmorhea State park this summer. Instead of a honeymoon, we want to do a family trip to one of the most beautiful swimming places that I have ever seen.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 11, 2014)

Browsing gardening websites while I wait for my husband to get home from work. 

We're going to finish up the last of the heavy gardening work today. Digging, hauling, spreading and mixing in soil amendments, shoveling, hauling sacks and buckets of stuff to and fro. After that, it's just as matter of planting the last of the new seeds and baby plants. 

Tracy


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 11, 2014)

Getting ready to leave work!! THANK GOD!!!!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 12, 2014)

Having a headache, stressed about surgery on my hand tomorrow morning, and want something ooey, gooey, & sweet to eat, but not sure what that is 
Maybe I'll make some monkey bread while I can still use both of my hands


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 12, 2014)

Stuck at work!


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Mar 12, 2014)

cuddled up with my cat :wubu:, catching up on rupaul's drag race!


----------



## Missamanda (Mar 17, 2014)

Finishing up my fafsa forms for the fall.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 17, 2014)

Trying to "show" a story, not "tell" it


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 20, 2014)

Testing my radio control car out for the season


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Watching Game of Thrones season 3 while tabbed out of Final Fantasy and trolling these forums


----------



## Shan34 (Mar 23, 2014)

Having a drink and catching up. I'm "reply" happy at the moment. :happy:


----------



## BigCutieMargot (Mar 24, 2014)

about to catch up on hannibal!


----------

